# Ubuntu videos have trouble loading help



## Computernoob64 (Feb 16, 2009)

When ever I load videos from youtube or any media site. The video's load bar will shoot forward going out to like 30% loaded in 10 seconds and then suddenly stop. Load percentages vary every reload, but it never makes it to 100%.

I have a WUSB54G v.4 adapter. I didn't have to load any software is just started working. It detects my network perfectly fine and connects fine.

I have tried some add-ons that let you play the video in your own mplayer, but the same thing happens.

I have also tried add-ons to download the video directly to the computer and here is where I think I have the issue. When downloading the video, the download will also stop after a few seconds and I will have to pause the load and start it up again to finish.

If you read the paragraph above this one then the problem I think comes down to the adapter losing connection with my router. The wireless connection never says that it lost connection, but this is what I am quessing. So is there anything I can do?


----------



## flan_suse (Apr 26, 2010)

Which version of Ubuntu is this?

You might need to install the package linux-firmware-nonfree. However, that package will install the firmware for certain devices that are either not recognized or not working at all. In your case, it does sound like the wireless adapter is working, but with intermittent connection loss.


----------



## Computernoob64 (Feb 16, 2009)

How do you check what version you have?

I was also thinking since ubuntu goes through servers to download such videos. That maybe I am losing connection with the server.

If you go to software soruces then go to like best servers or something like that.


----------



## flan_suse (Apr 26, 2010)

The software sources (repositories) have nothing to do with your internet connection. Your connection to the internet is dependent on your ISP and your home network setup.

It's the same on any distro of Linux and any operating system.


----------



## Computernoob64 (Feb 16, 2009)

Well a lot of people have a problem with WUSB54g V.4 adapter. Maybe mine is working, but just not very well.


----------



## flan_suse (Apr 26, 2010)

Did you manually install a driver for the WUSB54g adapter, and if so, how did you install it? What happens when you go to System > Administration > Hardware Drivers? Do you see an entry for the wireless adapter?

Did you install the linux-firmware-nonfree package as well?


----------



## Computernoob64 (Feb 16, 2009)

No, I haven't manually installed any drivers for the adapter.

When I go to hardware drivers no drivers pop up. It says like nothing important found.

Should I install the linux firmware nonfree package? I haven't yet.


----------



## flan_suse (Apr 26, 2010)

Go ahead and install that, reboot, and then see if the connection problems still persist.

By the way, did you notice this problem on any other computer connected wirelessly?


----------



## Computernoob64 (Feb 16, 2009)

I will download the package when I get home.

Before I do that I will load linux on my brothers computer which is far faster and newer and see if I get the same problem.


----------



## Computernoob64 (Feb 16, 2009)

Well we are back to square one. I just downloaded the firmware package and it didn't do anything.

Also I tried my linux on other computers and the problem persists


----------



## flan_suse (Apr 26, 2010)

But does the problem persist on another distro or operating system on another computer connected wirelessly? Can you say for certain that the wireless connection or the router or even the ISP is not the cause of this?

It's good to eliminate other potential factors first.


----------



## Computernoob64 (Feb 16, 2009)

When I another other computer that is running windows xp the videos run perfectly fine. Only when I load linux do the videos glitch out.

I use the same adapter with the windows xp operating system.


----------



## flan_suse (Apr 26, 2010)

Can you paste the output of the following commands:

lsb_release -d

lsmod

lsusb


----------



## Computernoob64 (Feb 16, 2009)

lsb_release -d=

Ubuntu 10.04 LTS

lsmod=

Module Size Used by
arc4 1153 2 
rt2500usb 18141 0 
rt2x00usb 9703 1 rt2500usb
rt2x00lib 27509 2 rt2500usb,rt2x00usb
led_class 2864 1 rt2x00lib
mac80211 204922 2 rt2x00usb,rt2x00lib
cfg80211 126485 2 rt2x00lib,mac80211
binfmt_misc 6587 1 
snd_intel8x0 25588 2 
snd_ac97_codec 100646 1 snd_intel8x0
ac97_bus 1002 1 snd_ac97_codec
fbcon 35102 71 
tileblit 2031 1 fbcon
font 7557 1 fbcon
bitblit 4707 1 fbcon
snd_usb_audio 75765 2 
softcursor 1189 1 bitblit
vga16fb 11385 0 
vgastate 8961 1 vga16fb
snd_pcm_oss 35308 0 
snd_mixer_oss 13746 1 snd_pcm_oss
snd_pcm 70662 4 snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_usb_audio,snd_pcm_oss
snd_usb_lib 15658 1 snd_usb_audio
snd_hwdep 5412 1 snd_usb_audio
snd_seq_dummy 1338 0 
snd_seq_oss 26726 0 
snd_seq_midi 4557 0 
snd_rawmidi 19056 2 snd_usb_lib,snd_seq_midi
snd_seq_midi_event 6003 2 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi
dell_wmi 1793 0 
snd_seq 47263 6 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi,snd_seq_midi_event
i915 282354 4 
snd_timer 19098 2 snd_pcm,snd_seq
snd_seq_device 5700 5 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq
ppdev 5259 0 
drm_kms_helper 29297 1 i915
dcdbas 5422 0 
snd 54148 20 snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_usb_audio,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_pcm,snd_hwdep,snd_seq_oss,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq,snd_timer,snd_seq_device
parport_pc 25962 1 
drm 162471 5 i915,drm_kms_helper
i2c_algo_bit 5028 1 i915
video 17375 1 i915
shpchp 28820 0 
intel_agp 24177 2 i915
soundcore 6620 1 snd
output 1871 1 video
snd_page_alloc 7076 2 snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm
agpgart 31724 2 drm,intel_agp
lp 7028 0 
parport 32635 3 ppdev,parport_pc,lp
usbhid 36110 0 
hid 67032 1 usbhid
floppy 53016 0 
e100 28211 0 
mii 4381 1 e100
usb_storage 39425 9 


lsusb =

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 003 Device 002: ID 046d:0a01 Logitech, Inc. USB Headset
Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 002 Device 002: ID 046d:c016 Logitech, Inc. M-UV69a/HP M-UV96 Optical Wheel Mouse
Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 001 Device 005: ID 13b1:000d Linksys WUSB54G Wireless Adapter
Bus 001 Device 003: ID 152d:2338 JMicron Technology Corp. / JMicron USA Technology Corp. JM20337 Hi-Speed USB to SATA & PATA Combo Bridge
Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub


----------



## flan_suse (Apr 26, 2010)

So you're on Ubuntu Lucid (10.04) then. This appears to be a common bug introduced with Lucid and the 2.6.32 / 2.6.33 kernel. I bet if you type this in a terminal, you will see 2.6.32, or maybe even 2.6.33.

```
uname -r
```
It appears that this problem does not exist on the earlier release of Ubuntu Karmic (9.10), and that it has been fixed with the 2.6.34 Linux kernel.

You can try following the instructions on this page to upgrade your kernel to 2.6.34: This is NOT officially supported or recommended for Ubuntu users: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/GitKernelBuild

It's not a walk in the park, and I wouldn't do it over wireless. Use a wired connection.


----------



## Computernoob64 (Feb 16, 2009)

Hey I thanks for all your help on this. I am going to update my kernel to 2.6.4 but, I need some help. On the link you gave me what things am I suppose to follow? I should download the git-core file and then follow the kernel build and installation? Do I also need to follow the using Ubuntu kernel configuration at the bottom? Thanks again.


----------



## flan_suse (Apr 26, 2010)

Computernoob64 said:


> Hey I thanks for all your help on this. I am going to update my kernel to 2.6.4 but, I need some help. On the link you gave me what things am I suppose to follow? I should download the git-core file and then follow the kernel build and installation? Do I also need to follow the using Ubuntu kernel configuration at the bottom? Thanks again.


Just follow all the steps in the guide, line by line.

Essentially, what this will do is literally grab the source code for the latest available kernel and then compile it using the same configuration that was used for the kernel which came with Ubuntu. If there's any configurations that are new in kernel 2.6.34, just select the default choice when it asks you a question.

This will install the 2.6.34 kernel side-by-side with your existing kernel. When you reboot the computer, you can hold down Left Shift and select which kernel you want to boot into. If 2.6.34 is giving you too many problems and does not even fix the wireless issue, you can always safely reboot into your current kernel.

I'm going to try this myself on my laptop and see how it goes.


----------



## Computernoob64 (Feb 16, 2009)

I have a problem after installing kernel 2.6. I am going to tell you the process in which I used to set it up. I can still log onto my other linux options like 2.6.22 perfectly fine.

sudo apt-get install git-core kernel-package fakeroot build-essential ncurses-devcd $HOMEgit clone git://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux-2.6.git

cd linux-2.6

cp /boot/config-`uname -r` .config

make oldconfig


Then I just pressed enter a bunch of times


make-kpkg clean


This next command took for like 2 hours and took up like 3.8gb in a file called linux-2.6


CONCURRENCY_LEVEL=`getconf _NPROCESSORS_ONLN` fakeroot make-kpkg --initrd --append-to-version=-custom kernel_image kernel_headers


I then plugged in these commands but changed the name of the files for what mine was.


sudo dpkg -i linux-image-2.6.24-rc5-custom_2.6.24-rc5-custom-10.00.Custom_i386.deb
sudo dpkg -i linux-headers-2.6.24-rc5-custom_2.6.24-rc5-custom-10.00.Custom_i386.deb


After finishing, I have files named linux-2.6 and two deb files in my home file.


I let it install and then restarted my computer. There is 2.6.4 as an option. 
I can click on it, but when it loads it displays a error called Kernel Panic- not syncing: VFS: unable to mount FS.
It then says some other stuff. If you need the rest of the error I can type it out.

Thanks


----------



## flan_suse (Apr 26, 2010)

Can you paste the contents of /boot/grub/grub.cfg


----------



## Computernoob64 (Feb 16, 2009)

bash: /boot/grub/grub.cfg: Permission denied
and i did it in sudo /boot/grub/grub.cfg and it said command not found


----------



## Computernoob64 (Feb 16, 2009)

Well, Also in the file boot there are files called initrd.img-2.6.32-21-generic and another one for 2.6.32-22 but not for 2.6.34.

Also when I press e when the grub loader screen is on. You will say what hard drive section it is loading and other stuff, but won't say anything about the initrd images like the other headers do.

For instance, here is an example of 2.6.32-22
root (hd0,0)
kernal /bot/vmlinuz-2.6.32-22-server root=UUID=9f66ea0b-f11a-47ef-96fa-2a1a0cad4eec ro quiet splash
initrd /boot/initrd.img-2.6.32-22-server
quiet

but, mine other says
root (hd0,0)
kernal /bot/vmlinuz-2.6.24-19-server root=UUID=9f66ea0b-f11a-47ef-96fa-2a1a0cad4eec ro quiet splash

nothing about initrd /boot/initrd.img-2.6.24-19-server


----------



## flan_suse (Apr 26, 2010)

Computernoob64 said:


> bash: /boot/grub/grub.cfg: Permission denied
> and i did it in sudo /boot/grub/grub.cfg and it said command not found


You need to open it up with a text editor, since it's not a command.

You can do this from the terminal:

```
gksu gedit /boot/grub/grub.cfg
```
*gksu* is the equivalent of *sudo*, but for graphical applications, rather than command-line; gedit is a graphical application.

Just curious, is there any reason you're using the -server kernel?


----------



## Computernoob64 (Feb 16, 2009)

What do you mean I am using a server kernel? I just followed the commands on the website. I am new to Linux, if I was suppose to download something else then could you tell the command and what to replace it with.

Also did you see both posts above?

Thanks


----------



## Computernoob64 (Feb 16, 2009)

#
# DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE
#
# It is automatically generated by /usr/sbin/grub-mkconfig using templates
# from /etc/grub.d and settings from /etc/default/grub
#

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/00_header ###
if [ -s $prefix/grubenv ]; then
load_env
fi
set default="0"
if [ ${prev_saved_entry} ]; then
set saved_entry=${prev_saved_entry}
save_env saved_entry
set prev_saved_entry=
save_env prev_saved_entry
set boot_once=true
fi

function savedefault {
if [ -z ${boot_once} ]; then
saved_entry=${chosen}
save_env saved_entry
fi
}

function recordfail {
set recordfail=1
if [ -n ${have_grubenv} ]; then if [ -z ${boot_once} ]; then save_env recordfail; fi; fi
}
insmod ext2
set root='(hd0,2)'
search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set 18150139-8da0-490c-a507-826418aa7d87
if loadfont /usr/share/grub/unicode.pf2 ; then
set gfxmode=640x480
insmod gfxterm
insmod vbe
if terminal_output gfxterm ; then true ; else
# For backward compatibility with versions of terminal.mod that don't
# understand terminal_output
terminal gfxterm
fi
fi
insmod ext2
set root='(hd0,2)'
search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set 18150139-8da0-490c-a507-826418aa7d87
set locale_dir=($root)/boot/grub/locale
set lang=en
insmod gettext
if [ ${recordfail} = 1 ]; then
set timeout=-1
else
set timeout=10
fi
### END /etc/grub.d/00_header ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/05_debian_theme ###
set menu_color_normal=white/black
set menu_color_highlight=black/light-gray
### END /etc/grub.d/05_debian_theme ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/10_linux ###
menuentry 'Ubuntu, with Linux 2.6.34-custom' --class ubuntu --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os {
recordfail
insmod ext2
set root='(hd0,2)'
search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set 18150139-8da0-490c-a507-826418aa7d87
linux /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.34-custom root=/dev/sda2 ro quiet splash
}
menuentry 'Ubuntu, with Linux 2.6.34-custom (recovery mode)' --class ubuntu --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os {
recordfail
insmod ext2
set root='(hd0,2)'
search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set 18150139-8da0-490c-a507-826418aa7d87
echo 'Loading Linux 2.6.34-custom ...'
linux /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.34-custom root=/dev/sda2 ro single 
echo 'Loading initial ramdisk ...'
}
menuentry 'Ubuntu, with Linux 2.6.32-22-generic' --class ubuntu --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os {
recordfail
insmod ext2
set root='(hd0,2)'
search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set 18150139-8da0-490c-a507-826418aa7d87
linux /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.32-22-generic root=UUID=18150139-8da0-490c-a507-826418aa7d87 ro quiet splash
initrd /boot/initrd.img-2.6.32-22-generic
}
menuentry 'Ubuntu, with Linux 2.6.32-22-generic (recovery mode)' --class ubuntu --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os {
recordfail
insmod ext2
set root='(hd0,2)'
search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set 18150139-8da0-490c-a507-826418aa7d87
echo 'Loading Linux 2.6.32-22-generic ...'
linux /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.32-22-generic root=UUID=18150139-8da0-490c-a507-826418aa7d87 ro single 
echo 'Loading initial ramdisk ...'
initrd /boot/initrd.img-2.6.32-22-generic
}
menuentry 'Ubuntu, with Linux 2.6.32-21-generic' --class ubuntu --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os {
recordfail
insmod ext2
set root='(hd0,2)'
search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set 18150139-8da0-490c-a507-826418aa7d87
linux /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.32-21-generic root=UUID=18150139-8da0-490c-a507-826418aa7d87 ro quiet splash
initrd /boot/initrd.img-2.6.32-21-generic
}
menuentry 'Ubuntu, with Linux 2.6.32-21-generic (recovery mode)' --class ubuntu --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os {
recordfail
insmod ext2
set root='(hd0,2)'
search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set 18150139-8da0-490c-a507-826418aa7d87
echo 'Loading Linux 2.6.32-21-generic ...'
linux /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.32-21-generic root=UUID=18150139-8da0-490c-a507-826418aa7d87 ro single 
echo 'Loading initial ramdisk ...'
initrd /boot/initrd.img-2.6.32-21-generic
}
### END /etc/grub.d/10_linux ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/20_memtest86+ ###
menuentry "Memory test (memtest86+)" {
insmod ext2
set root='(hd0,2)'
search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set 18150139-8da0-490c-a507-826418aa7d87
linux16 /boot/memtest86+.bin
}
menuentry "Memory test (memtest86+, serial console 115200)" {
insmod ext2
set root='(hd0,2)'
search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set 18150139-8da0-490c-a507-826418aa7d87
linux16 /boot/memtest86+.bin console=ttyS0,115200n8
}
### END /etc/grub.d/20_memtest86+ ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober ###
menuentry "Microsoft Windows XP Professional (on /dev/sda1)" {
insmod ntfs
set root='(hd0,1)'
search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set 94eceb4eeceb28e6
drivemap -s (hd0) ${root}
chainloader +1
}
### END /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/40_custom ###
# This file provides an easy way to add custom menu entries. Simply type the
# menu entries you want to add after this comment. Be careful not to change
# the 'exec tail' line above.
### END /etc/grub.d/40_custom ###


----------



## flan_suse (Apr 26, 2010)

From the example you gave me earlier, you listed vmlinuz-2.6.32-22*-server*, so I assumed you installed a server kernel. But that must have been from another machine, since you appear to be using the standard generic kernels for Ubuntu, according to your grub.cfg file.

This is considered unorthodox, but it's worth a shot. For the 2.6.34-custom entry, replace

linux /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.34-custom *root=/dev/sda2* ro quiet splash

with

linux /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.34-custom *root=UUID=18150139-8da0-490c-a507-826418aa7d87* ro quiet splash

This will match your other menu entries, which point to a specific root partition on your hard drive, using a unique identifier (UUID), rather than a dynamic name (/dev/sda2). Hopefully, this will allow you to boot into the 2.6.34 kernel.

If not, there is still one more thing we can try.


----------



## Computernoob64 (Feb 16, 2009)

Do I change it in the file that was like /boot/boot something else? That I had to use the image command to bring it up?


----------



## flan_suse (Apr 26, 2010)

You basically open up the file with root privileges in the graphical text editer, gedit, make the changes, and then save the file.


```
gksu gedit /boot/grub/grub.cfg
```


----------



## Computernoob64 (Feb 16, 2009)

I did what you said and i still get an error so I typed the exact error up for you.

[ 0.914594] Kernel Panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)
[ 0.914641] Pid: 1, comm: swapper Not tainted 2.6.34-custom #1
[ 0.914680] Call trace:
[ 0.914723] [<c05917ae>] ? printk+0x1d/0x1f
[ 0.914763] [<c0591719>] panic+0x5a/0xd2
[ 0.914803] [<c07b2dc5>] mount_block_root+0x1d9/0x272
[ 0.914845] [<c0214eac>] ? sys_mknod+0x2c/0x30
[ 0.914884] [<c07b2eb7>] mount_root+0x59/0x5f
[ 0.914923] [<c07b300b>] prepare_namespace+0x14e/0x192
[ 0.914965] [<c0207c35>] ? sys_access+0x25/0x30
[ 0.915004] [<c07b2450>] kernel_init+0x1c8/0x1d7
[ 0.915043] [<c07b2288>] ? kernel_init+0x0/0x1d7
[ 0.915083] [<c01035c6>] kernel_thread_helper+0x6/0x10


----------



## flan_suse (Apr 26, 2010)

Looks like even Ubuntu's own guide is incomplete. As you noted, there is no intitial ramdisk (initrd) for the 2.6.34 kernel. Here is how we can create one and then automatically update the grub menu.

1) Boot into the normal kernel (2.6.32).

2) In a terminal, create a new initial ramdisk for the 2.6.34 kernel. The *-c* option tells it to create a _new_ initial ramdisk, and the *-k* option tells it which kernel version to do this for.

```
sudo update-initramfs -c -k 2.6.34-custom
```
3) Update the grub menu, which is located under /boot/grub/

```
sudo grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg
```
Now reboot the computer and try to boot with the 2.6.34 kernel.


----------



## Computernoob64 (Feb 16, 2009)

That seem to fisk the kernel panic error, but another pops up which I will type up later for you but, I have some other questions that I hope you can answer in the mean time.

When I click on the 2.6.23 header for Linux to load in the grub. It takes like 30 seconds of a blackish screen and then a white blinking line at the top of the screen appears. Then I have to wait like another thirty seconds for the login screen to appear. Is this normal? So I quess the waiting time for it to load is pretty big.

When I was downloading the kernel you download 4gigs of information and pack two additional deb files in your home folder. Can I delete the linux-2.6 file and the Debs?


----------



## Computernoob64 (Feb 16, 2009)

That seem to fix the kernel panic error, but another pops up which I will type up later for you but, I have some other questions that I hope you can answer in the mean time.

When I click on the 2.6.23 header for Linux to load in the grub. It takes like 30 seconds of a blackish screen and then a white blinking line at the top of the screen appears. Then I have to wait like another thirty seconds for the login screen to appear. Is this normal? So I quess the waiting time for it to load is pretty big.

When I was downloading the kernel you download 4gigs of information and pack two additional deb files in your home folder. Can I delete the linux-2.6 file and the Debs?


----------



## flan_suse (Apr 26, 2010)

It's safe to delete the linux-2.6 folder. If you ever want to reinstall the 2.6.34-custom kernel, then keep the .deb files. Otherwise, you can delete them safely. Just remember, without the .deb packages, you will need to compile the custom kernel from scratch if you ever wish to reinstall it.


----------



## Computernoob64 (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks how about the long load time do you have that?


----------



## Computernoob64 (Feb 16, 2009)

Here is the error I get after the code you provided. When I click on the 2.6.34 header it loads like normal pops up the white blinking line and then pops this error up. After a few seconds the error code disappears and a blackish purple blank screen pops up and stays like that.

[2.474906] SD 2:0:0:0: [sda] Assuming drive cache: write through

[2.475587] SD 2:0:0:0: [sda] Assuming drive cache: write through

[2.648809] SD 2:0:0:0: [sda] Assuming drive cache: write through


----------



## flan_suse (Apr 26, 2010)

What you provided is not an error, so there's probably something else preventing it from booting up.

Before you click on the 2.6.34 entry, edit the Grub line (press the "e" key I believe), and remove the last two parts from the kernel/linux line, that reads: quiet splash

In other words, just delete the *quiet* and *splash* options. This will show more output when you are booting, and it may reveal what the error is. It might also show you why the boot is stalling, which is an unrelated issue right now.


----------



## Computernoob64 (Feb 16, 2009)

I did what you said and a lot more information popped up. Some of it couldn't be written down because the information just passed by to fast. I took a picture of the stuff I could get.

I did the same thing for the 2.6.22 header and the same information came up(no picture below of it) except some extra lines after all the DONES. They were fails of some sort.


----------



## flan_suse (Apr 26, 2010)

There's nothing out of the ordinary in those pictures. It looks like normal boot messages. No signs of anything amiss.

Does it freeze when it reaches the very last line of the first photo? When it's done loading, are you able to type anything with the keyboard? What happens if you press CTRL + ALT + F7?


----------



## Computernoob64 (Feb 16, 2009)

When the screen is done loading-after all the dones- I can't type anything. But when I press control alt f7. The text will disappear and what is left is a black screen in which I can press keyboard letters and they will be displayed. After a few seconds a new screen will pop up that is all black and I can't type anything.


----------



## flan_suse (Apr 26, 2010)

I tried compiling the 2.6.34 kernel myself, and it worked fine. I was able to boot into it normally without any problems. I'm not sure what is going on in your situation.

The only three remaining things I can think of would be:
1.) Try again, but this time follow the section titled *Using Ubuntu Kernel Configuration*.
2.) Compile the wireless driver from source.
3.) Try a different Linux distro that might not have this issue. With LiveCDs, you can test drive a distro and see if wireless works fine without installing anything nor changing your current setup.


----------



## Computernoob64 (Feb 16, 2009)

Alright I am going to try recompiling and use the using kernel configuration instead, but I am a little confused by the intructions.


Perform steps 1-7 above, use the Ubuntu kernel config in step 4
What does that mean? I should do steps 1-7 above first (which I had used previous)? Then what does it mean by use Ubuntu Kernel config in step 4?

Like:
1. cd $HOME
2. git clone git://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux-2.6.git
3.cd linux-2.6
4. cp /boot/config-`uname -r` .config
5. make oldconfig
6. press enter a bunch of times

But, if you switch to the other instructions now the first few instructions tell you to do gi clone git://kernel.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ubuntu-lucid.git a second time?

cd $HOME
git clone git://kernel.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ubuntu-lucid.git
cp -a /usr/share/kernel-package ubuntu-package
cp ubuntu-lucid/debian/control-scripts/{postinst,postrm,preinst,prerm} ubuntu-package/pkg/image/
cp ubuntu-lucid/debian/control-scripts/headers-postinst ubuntu-package/pkg/headers/


Or should I just ignore everything and preform steps 2 and 3 in the Using Ubuntu Configuration? Thus, ignoring what ever step 1 tells you to do.


----------



## flan_suse (Apr 26, 2010)

First you need to uninstall the 2.6.34 kernel image and header packages. You can do this from the package manager.

Do steps 1 - 7 like last time, without any difference. Then skip step 8. Do the extra Ubuntu Configuration steps 2 - 3. Then finish off with steps 9 - 11. Just like that, using each command word-for-word.

Don't forget to create an initial ramdisk either! Check my previous post about using _update-initramfs_.

This will take a few hours again, since you're compiling an entire kernel from source.


----------



## Computernoob64 (Feb 16, 2009)

Hey thank I will do this right now, but I have a question I hope you can answer also. 

Since I will be using the 2.6.34 kernel can't I delete the other two? 2.6.31 and 2.6.32. Wont this clear up quite a bit of space? I can do this from the package manager right?

Also, where is Kernel Hacking and Kernel Debugging? Since I will be keeping this deb files I would like to make sure they aren't very big. So the instructions tell me to turn something off.


----------



## flan_suse (Apr 26, 2010)

It's not recommended to always delete earlier kernels. Keep at least one or two previous kernels as a backup, in case there is something wrong with the latest version. They are relatively small in file size in today's world of large hard drives.

To disable the debugging option for kernel that is to be compiled, in step 6 type

```
make menuconfig
```
Then use the keyboard to navigate to the "Kernel Hacking" section and scroll down to the option called "Compile the kernel with debug info". Press the spacebar to toggle this option on or off. It is definitely smart to disable this, since it will make the kernel image much, much smaller.


----------



## Computernoob64 (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks for the response, I had already compiled my debs, but just right clicked and found out they are only 32.5mb. So I guess mine is always disabled.


----------



## Computernoob64 (Feb 16, 2009)

I did what you said and it still doesn't work.

Is there any way you can give me your deb files that you compiled?

What do you mean by compile the wireless driver from source?


----------



## flan_suse (Apr 26, 2010)

When you compile your kernel, it's unique for your machine. Simply using someone else's compiled kernel is not going to work.

Compiling the wireless driver from source involves dowloading the source code from RaLink Tech (the maker of your wireless chipset), and then compiling it into a wireless driver that the kernel can use. It usually involves 2 to 4 steps, and it goes by much quicker than compiling an entire kernel. I don't think it will help much, since you'll still be using the 2.6.32 kernel, which seems to have issues with this wireless chipset.


----------



## Computernoob64 (Feb 16, 2009)

http://www.ramoonus.nl/2010/05/19/linux-kernel-2-6-34-installation-guide-for-ubuntu-linux-10-04/

This website has the deb files for 2.6.34 these won't work for me will they?

Also it tells me to install these headers and image in a particular order. I have been installing image and then the header. Maybe the problem is that the header is suppose to be installed first then image.

sudo dpkg -i linux-image-2.6.24-rc5-custom_2.6.24-rc5-custom-10.00.Custom_i386.deb
sudo dpkg -i linux-headers-2.6.24-rc5-custom_2.6.24-rc5-custom-10.00.Custom_i386.deb

Thats what the code says, but maybe I should do it in the opposite order?

Also this site at the bottom lets you download the kernel
http://www.linuxinet.com/free-linux...-new-version-core-linux-operating-system.html


----------



## flan_suse (Apr 26, 2010)

As far as I'm aware, Ubuntu's policy is to freeze the kernel version for each release. It's for the sake of support, stability, and accurate documentation.


----------



## flan_suse (Apr 26, 2010)

Computernoob64 said:


> http://www.ramoonus.nl/2010/05/19/linux-kernel-2-6-34-installation-guide-for-ubuntu-linux-10-04/
> 
> This website has the deb files for 2.6.34 these won't work for me will they?


Those are mainline kernels, without the Ubuntu patches or modifications. In other words, if you boot into it, it may fix the wireless issue, since _2.6.34_ fixes it, but you might have new problems arise since you are using a mainline kernel that was not designed specifically for Ubuntu.

The order in which you install the packages should not really matter, since you are not using the new kernel until you reboot anyways.

Before trying the steps from the above web site, I would first try to compile the wireless driver.


----------



## Computernoob64 (Feb 16, 2009)

Well I quess my last question is what is the best Linux type for beginners?


----------



## flan_suse (Apr 26, 2010)

That's debatable, and a topic entirely on its own. Some that come to mind are:

Linux Mint
Ubuntu
PCLinuxOS

A few that are not exactly for beginner's but not meant for hobbyists and hackers:

openSUSE
Fedora
Mandriva

If you want, I can help you try to compile the driver, as a last effort. There's nothing wrong with trying out the advice from that web site on installing the 2.6.34 kernel from his .deb files.


----------



## flan_suse (Apr 26, 2010)

I forgot to ask. On the Windows XP computer, did you test if with the _same exact_ wireless adapter? or just the same _model_, but a different physical USB device?


----------



## Computernoob64 (Feb 16, 2009)

I tried the external hard drive with same wireless adapter on two different computers all the same problem.

When I hook the computer directly to the router the internet and videos load perfectly.

I skipped a step when doing the kernel compile process, but I don't think it is necessary.

6. (optional) If you need to make any kernel config changes, do the following and save your changes when prompted: 

make menuconfig
By using yes '' | makeoldconfig I don't have to do the above correct?


----------



## flan_suse (Apr 26, 2010)

So you're saying that even on the Windows computer, this same device (not just the same _model_) has the same issues of connection loss over the wireless network?

Correct. The make menuconfig step is optional, and it's only needed for custom modifications. You can also use it to disable the debugging option. The yes '' | makeoldconfig will simply answer "yes" to any additional questions, automatically.


----------



## Computernoob64 (Feb 16, 2009)

LOL wait I'm confused.

I have two operating systems on my external hard drive. One which is linux and the other is windows. I prefer windows so when I am on a specific computer I used it instead.

When I load windows on the specific computer the internet is perfect. I use wireless adapter WUSB45G V.4 for all my internet connections in my house. They work perfect with windows.

I tried linux from my external hard drive in the downstairs computer which also uses a WUSB45G V.4 wireless adapter and it had the same problem as the upstairs computer. The slow internet connection and slow video uploads.

Is this what you are asking?


----------



## flan_suse (Apr 26, 2010)

How many _actual_ wireless adapters do you have in your possession? One for each computer, or just one that you share between computers?


----------



## Computernoob64 (Feb 16, 2009)

I have three computers one connected directly to the router and two computers using wireless. Each of them have there own wireless adapter. I have tried my external hard drive on both of these computers.


----------



## flan_suse (Apr 26, 2010)

So no matter what, this behavior of connection loss only happens on Ubuntu, but never on Windows XP?


----------



## Computernoob64 (Feb 16, 2009)

Yeah and when in Ubuntu if I am connected to the router everything works fine.


----------



## flan_suse (Apr 26, 2010)

If I were you, I would try everything in this order. On second thought, the mainline kernel might not be such a bad idea:

1) Download and install the linux-backports-modules package. Then see if the wireless works okay now.

If that doesn't work:

2) Download and install the 2.6.34 .deb for the mainline kernel.

If the wireless and everything else works fine, then be sure not to remove the package for the 2.6.34 kernel, and ignore or lock any updates to the kernel in the package manager.

If that doesn't work:

3) Try compiling the wireless driver for the rt2500usb chipset from scratch on the official Ubuntu Lucid kernel.

If that doesn't work:

4.) Try another distro or maybe even purchase a different wireless adapter that is known to work well.


----------



## Computernoob64 (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks for the respond. Sorry, but I have a beginner in commands.

1. I looked in the package manager and found some. There was one with linux-backports-modules-wire and linux-backports-modules-head? Which one?

2. Is this okay to download the kernel from the link below
http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.34-rc7-lucid/

He said to just download the image of 2.6.34 not the header. That you don't need it. So the second one to the bottom.

3. How do you lock the package from the package manager?


----------



## flan_suse (Apr 26, 2010)

Computernoob64 said:


> Thanks for the respond. Sorry, but I have a beginner in commands.
> 
> 1. I looked in the package manager and found some. There was one with linux-backports-modules-wire and linux-backports-modules-head? Which one?
> 
> ...


The package is called linux-backports-modules-wireless-lucid-generic. It is a meta-package, which means when you select it to be installed, it will automatically select and install the most recent version, as well as any newly released version with each kernel update. You probably did not have the name field expanded wide enough to read the entire package names.

As far as the mainline 2.6.34 kernel goes, I would say to go ahead and install _both_ the image and the headers packages. You never know when you might need the kernel headers. You'll need the kernel headers for compiling kernel modules, such as a wireless driver.

To "lock" a package to a specific version, select it and then go to Package > Lock Version. In the case of the kernel packages, you might want to do this for the linux-image-generic and linux-headers-generic package after you install the 2.6.34 kernel from the .deb packages.


----------



## Computernoob64 (Feb 16, 2009)

I downloaded the deb files and I can load into 2.6.34. Instead of getting a totally black screen I get the Ubuntu symbol and then the login one which I never got before. I am wondering why this one worked and the other didn't? Aren't they the same exact thing?

If downloading the back-port deb file didn't work can I delete it or does it go with the new kernel?

There seems to be something lost in the new kernel internet pages don't load as fast even with the wireless plugged in. I am going to compare right now just make sure my mind isn't playing tricks on me.


----------



## flan_suse (Apr 26, 2010)

The linux-backports-modules-wireless-lucid-generic package might not work when using a custom or unofficial kernel, since it pulls in the proper backports package based on whichever kernel you are using. Since you are using an unofficial 2.6.34 mainline kernel, it will most likely not install the corresponding backports package (because such a package probably doesn't even exist.) The only time the linux-backports-modules-wireless-lucid-generic package will come in handy is when you are using the 2.6.32 kernels.

Because you are on 2.6.34, the backported modules are not even needed at this point.


----------



## Computernoob64 (Feb 16, 2009)

It might be a tiny bit slower, but I can't really complain. It works fine and loads faster than the video. 

Well thanks for all the help on this much appreciated


Do you know any other programs than WINE? I am trying to get some programs from windows over to linux.


----------



## flan_suse (Apr 26, 2010)

You can always tweak some options in Firefox, such as disabling IPv6 and enabling HTTP pipelining. All these options can be searched for under about:config in the Firefox address bar. There's different guides out there on tweaking Firefox.

Also, you can try using a different DNS server, such as the public DNS servers from Google and OpenDNS. This would be done under the network options. Instead of "automatic" choose "automatic with manual DNS" or something like that. And then enter the public DNS IP addresses.


----------



## Computernoob64 (Feb 16, 2009)

I was hoping you might be able to answer this real quick for me. If you have ran virtual box before, will installing windows xp in virtual box be bootable on other computers? I know that if you install windows on a separate partition it can not move between computers because it gets configured for that computer.


----------

